# How to update Paranoid Android through goo.im



## Ahmadto (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

Any one can help me how to update my rom with goo.im, i'm using Galaxy Note GT-N7000 and just new in Paranoid Andrid 2.1 and I have this issue only, when I did the last update I lost my contacts and the launcher also some prefrences, so hw can I do this rom upgrade without loesing my data??

Thanks,
Ahmed


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

imilika over at xda takes care of n7000 he would be the man to ask this to

but,
-contacts should be tied to your gmail account and when you sign into it your contacts should auto-sync into your phone, ive never had an issue where it didnt sync.
-all pa settings will be lost when updating *this is why there is a backup feature*
-launcher.. should stick mine always does *i use holo launcher hd* these type of launchers also have a backup feature for settings/desktop.

key kere? back everything up before updating asif you were going to do a clean wipe install*even if your flashing dirty backups are always the most useful thing you can do*

hope this info helps you out.


----------

